# Arcam AVR600 Problems



## pink1973 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am brand new here and hoping to receive some insight. My new Arcam AVR600 has problems (e.g., HDMI lock-ups/handshakes, transient spikes, time delays between playing source material and amplification).

Arcam and the dealer attempted to instal a firmware update on two occasions and were not successful. The second attempt went terribly wrong and further compromised the unit. Now Arcam is proposing to add an additional device to secure HDMI signals and restore the unit, followed by the proper firmware update.

I am hesitant to give them - and the AVR600 - a 3rd chance. The sound is amazing, but I've been dealing with these problems for about 5 weeks now.

I am considering switching to Anthem's MRX300 with the Statement A5 in a separates configuration. I am concerned about some indications that the A5 is a "bright" amp. I am using B&W 805 S version speakers, which are very sensitive and transparent in the high frequency range.

Give Arcam and the AVR600 another chance or switch to Anthem? That is the question.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! :wave:

Unfortunately, I do not have any experience with either brand - I am sure someone with a bit more experience than I will chime in soon.


----------



## pink1973 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comment and the welcome, it's appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

pink1973 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am brand new here and hoping to receive some insight. My new Arcam AVR600 has problems (e.g., HDMI lock-ups/handshakes, transient spikes, time delays between playing source material and amplification).
> 
> ...


Hello,
While I have huge respect for Arcam going out on its own when it came to doing their own Digital Coding on their HDMI AVR/SSP's as opposed to simply rebadging a product from a behemoth Chinese/Japanese Conglomerate, if it is causing you this many problems it might be time to consider something else.

Anthem makes quality Amplifiers and has for many years and while relatively new to the AVR Market, I have not really come across that many folks having issues with the MRX Series. I do find that Anthem's proprietary ARC is a bit less user friendly than Audyssey, YPAO, MCACC and other RoomEQ/Speaker Automated Setups.

I would also give serious consideration to the Denon AVR-4313 coupled with perhaps an Outlaw Model 7500 Amplifier. Denon has really been quite reliable in the often turgid HDMI Era. In addition, it offers Audyssey's stellar MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT. While the P5 is truly an excellent 5 Channel Amplifier, the 7500 offers comparable power for literally $3500 less. At least in respect to MSRP.
Here are some Reviews of the P5 and 7500
http://www.hometheater.com/content/outlaw-audio-7500-5-channel-power-amplifier
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_11_4/anthem-statement-p5-amplifier-12-2004.html

While the Anthem's Monoblock Design offers some advantages, the Outlaw sharing its huge Power Supply across all 5 Channels does provide the ability to provide more power to the Fronts and Center Channel as Surround Speakers usually demand far less power. The Model 7500 honestly compares quite well to the Parasound Halo A51 which costs about the same as the Anthem you are considering.

The Anthem would be an excellent choice, but I honestly think the Denon/Outlaw combo would acquit itself at a similar performance level while costing thousands less.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pink1973 (Jul 24, 2012)

JJ,

Your input and perspective has been tremendously helpful. You make points and offer insights that I have yet to consider and I truly appreciate you taking the time to help me with my dilemma.

Most appreciated,

Cheers,

Pink1973 (Pink Floyd - DSOTM Year of Release)


----------

